
Parallax One – carefully crafted resource for any wordpress developer - axelut
http://themeisle.com/themes/parallax-one
======
ionut123
Hey there,

Ionut from Themeisle here, the creators of ParallaxOne . I would love to get
some feedback about the theme so feel free to leave your comment here .

You can find the github repo here : [https://github.com/Codeinwp/Parallax-
One](https://github.com/Codeinwp/Parallax-One) and uservoice suggestion board
here :
[https://themeisle.uservoice.com/forums/252899-themeisle/cate...](https://themeisle.uservoice.com/forums/252899-themeisle/category/137634-parallaxone)

------
coreymaass
I just implemented it on one of my sites, and it's pretty good. Well done!

